# 69 judge decal question



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Getting ready to order the decal kit for my 69. It's a ram air 3 equipped judge. Is it supposed to have the " ram air" decals on the hood near the scoops? I have seen 69 judges both with and without those decals. Thank you


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

greenjudge69 said:


> Getting ready to order the decal kit for my 69. It's a ram air 3 equipped judge. Is it supposed to have the " ram air" decals on the hood near the scoops? I have seen 69 judges both with and without those decals. Thank you


Yes the "Ram Air" decal was standard near the scoops. Maybe the ones you've seen without were removed?


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok great thank you. Just wanted to make sure..


----------

